# Bodenspiegelung



## Mircomphoto (4. Juni 2010)

brauche eine Tip wie ich diese Bodenspiegelung hinbekomme, siehe anhang


----------



## smileyml (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde die Ebene, auf der die Dose ist tatsächlich kopieren und spiegeln und für das "Ausblenden" einen Verlauf als Alphamaske nutzen.
Zur Alphamaske z.B. einfach hier schauen - http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/360430-problem-mit-der-transparenz.html

Grüße Marco


----------



## Mircomphoto (4. Juni 2010)

Könnte ich es genauer haben wie ich was zu machen habe


----------



## Leola13 (4. Juni 2010)

Hai,

das war zwar schon recht genau, aber ..

Ebene kopieren
Dose freistellen (geht bei diesem Bild ggf. über Farbbreich auswählen)
freigestellte Dose um 180 Grad drehen und positionieren
eine Ebenenmaske erstellen (wenn nicht schon beim Freistellen verwenden)
einen Verlauf (schwarz/weiß) auf der Maske erstellen (geht auch mit einem Pinsel von Hand)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Mircomphoto (4. Juni 2010)

die spiegelung sollte so sein wie auf dem Bild, keine VERTRIKALE SPIEGELUNG 
ich möchte dies spiegelung am FUSS des OBJEKTS haben...


----------



## RoteKatze (4. Juni 2010)

Tja, mit nem 3D Programm geht das ziemlich fix, wenn du das mit einem Bild machen willst ist es aber auch möglich: 
Nachdem du die Ebene dupliziert hast, gehst du auf Bearbeiten -> Transformieren -> Vertikal spiegeln.

Soweit wars ja schon klar. Würde man die Dose jetzt einfach so lassen, würde ja der Streifen am boden noch eine andere Biegung haben also gehst du mit der duplizierten Ebene auf Bearbeiten -> Transformieren -> Verkrümmen und ziehst die äußeren Kanten nach oben und die mitleren Anfasser nach unten. Schwupps ist das Bild verzerrt. 
Du musst das allerdings sehr sorgfälltig machen, sonst gehts nich... so wirklich.
Achja uhm... die Übergangskante ausradieren oder mit dem Nachbelichter bearbeiten. Natürlich zum Schluss noch das was zu viel spiegelt ausradieren.

Als Tipp: das sieht natürlich nur realistisch aus, wenn die Krümmung am Ende des Gegenstandes nicht allzo groß ist, also so gut wie flach. Desto krummer die untere Kante ist, umso verzerrter muss natürlich auch das gespiegelte Objekt sein....


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Juni 2010)

> die spiegelung sollte so sein wie auf dem Bild, keine VERTRIKALE SPIEGELUNG
> ich möchte dies spiegelung am FUSS des OBJEKTS haben...


Wenn du die Dose um 180 Grad drehst dann ahst du die Dose doch am Fiuss des Objektes.


----------



## Mircomphoto (4. Juni 2010)

mit welchem 3D Programm täte es einfach uns simpel gehen, das Programm sollte Freeware sein !!


----------



## smileyml (4. Juni 2010)

Da braucht man aber kein 3D-Programm für sondern vielmehr verzerrt man die bereits gespiegelte freigestellte Dose wie es RoteKatze vorbildlich beschrieben hat.
1. strg+t um den Transformieren-Befehl aufzurufen
2. rechte Maustaste "verkrümmen"
3. die Punkte des Gitters entsprechnd der Rundung ausrichten

4. sie oben bzgl. Aplhamaske

Grüße Marco

PS: RoteKatze, bitte nutze auch die Shift-Taste nicht nur sporadisch - danke


----------



## RoteKatze (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich denke auch, dass es ohne das 3D Programm gehen sollte.
Falls du wirklich mal legal an einem Programm rumdoktorn willst nimm für den Start Blender. Ich mag das nicht so, weil ich Cinema4D bevorzuge aber das ist keine Freeware ~
Aber ich kann dir gleich schon vorhersagen, dass du nicht "mal eben" ein Objekt realistisch umsetzen kannst. Da muss man sich ein wenig reinlesen.

Falls du ein Objekt unbedingt gespiegelt brauchst macht das auch vielleicht Jemand hier für dich.

Das mit dem Kleingeschreibe verusch ich zu verbessern. Alte Internetkrankheit.... mein Fehler =)


----------



## Madlip (7. Juni 2010)

youtube ist dein Freund und Helfer 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGReuiaopbo


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo Madlip,
da hast du ja genau das richtige Video rausgesucht .
Nur drei Dinge zu dem Video muß ich anmerken:
1. Du mußt Natürlich die Spiegelung noch verzerren sonst sieht diese unnatürlich aus.
2. Um zwei Ebenen miteinander zu verschieben, ist es nicht notwendig diese zu einer zu verbinden.
Da gib t es die Möglichkeiten entweder die Ebenen zu verbinden, in einen Ordner zu verschachteln oder diese in ein Smartobject umzuwandeln.
3.Das Ausfaden der Spiegelung sollte man auch nicht mit dem Radiergummi machen sondern mittels Maske.
Also dieses Video ist ja nicht gerade ein Vorbild für nondestruktives Arbeiten mit Photoshop.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Madlip (7. Juni 2010)

Hey, ja da hast du Recht also ich denke mal man hätte es auch zu einer Gruppe zusammen-fügen können ...

aber in wiefern hättest du es noch verzerrt? Ich find dass das schon ein Recht gutes Ergebnis ist. Hast du vielleicht ein Video wie du das meinst, würde mich interessieren.
Und jap mit Maske ist es schon ... wie soll ich sagen .... schöner und professioneller


----------

